# Hello there!



## Jefferton (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello there, my name is Jefferton. I have two cats who mean the whole world to me. One of my favorite things is making movies of my two little boys...I warn you now. Looking forward to meeting you and your little ones.

Peace


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome! and we love to see pics and especially movies!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Jefferton! Your kitties are so lucky to have each other, I had a single cat most of my cat-owning life, but only since I've fostered two litters of kittens did I learn how wonderful and important it is to them to have cat company  I wish more people would go along that route and adopt kittens in pairs!


----------



## Paris-Mercedes (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello there, a newbie like me!!!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! I can't wait to see and hear more about your two fur babies  How old are they?


----------



## Jefferton (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for the welcome! Nice to meet you all.

My two boys are Halloween(who is 6)









And Colin(who is 3)









I am sure you will see some video soon


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I would like to see pictures.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi! Colin and Halloween are sweet...looking forward to the videos.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I can already tell that Halloween seems to be quite the character  Colin seems very relaxing to be around. I can't wait to see more of them!


----------



## Jefferton (Mar 1, 2011)

This is just a video I made of my little one being silly, enjoy!:smile:


----------

